# I think Evie might be in heat!



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

So, today I brought Evie over to play with the neighbor doodle, who is not neutered, and first, they acted funny, then Houser tried to mount her. And she wanted nothing of that. I have to ever seen them play like that so I separated them as fast I could then brought Evie home. I have not seen any blood or anything like that.
Although she has not been eating much or any at all lately. 
Do you think she could be in heat?
I am completely new at this so help is very much needed and very appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

I have only had male dogs until now so I'm not much help, but I had Merry at the dog park about a month ago and an un neutered male doodle around a year old wouldn't leave her alone! He kept trying to mount her and obsessively followed her everywhere wanting to smell her privates until I took her out of there. I was concerned about her going into heat since he reacted that way, but she wasn't even 6 months old and not a single other dog has shown any interest like that in her. 

How old is she? 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

She is 9 months and 2 days.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

House acted almost exactly like that.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

A female can potentially smell attractive to a male even if you don't see any bleeding since their noses are so much better than ours we would be clueless over amounts of scent that would make them very interested. I suppose some females have a very mild unnoticed by people but noticed by male dogs estrus the first time around.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

https://www.akc.org/expert-advice/dog-breeding/when-dogs-in-heat/

According to AKC the average age dogs go into heat is 6 months which means some can start even earlier while others later. So Evie is potential in the range of age to go into heat. It sounds like she may be starting her cycle so I would be careful


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She may well be coming into heat. Is her vulva swollen? That is usually the first sign, The discharge usually starts several days later, progressing from blood tinged to paler. Counting from the first show of discharge, she is likely to be most fertile around day 9/10, although the range can be from -1 to over 20, so don't rely on dates!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Sounds like she may be going into heat................time for a lock down & if you are not sure have your Vet confirm it.......... sometimes they will have what is called a 'silent heat' and you won't see any blood or she will be fastidious in keeping herself clean!


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you! I do not think that her vulva is swollen I checked, and it did not look like it. I did not think about that house could have smelled it, although that does make sense. 
Thank you for the possible timeline. 
I will make sure to read the article. 
Should I get her diapers?
Thank you again.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I would get diapers and be prepared. This may or may not turn out to be her cycle starting..... but if she isn't neutered soon, at some point she will go into heat.

It seems most people neuter their dog after they complete their first cycle of heat so you know your dog has fully matured. I presume that is the plan you and your vet are following.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Google for menstrual panties if she's in heat now, or just go ahead and order a pair so when she does come into her first heat, you'll be prepared. They have nice selection on Amazon and Chewy.com and elsewhere. Ideally neutering/spaying, if done, should take place at 14 months after the bone development is complete (link). 

PetMD has a great overview of the various health pros and cons of spaying/neutering your dog here. There are more pros than cons, particularly for females. 

Most vets will also advise against spaying while your dog is heat. Veins and tissues are more tender, and there is greater risk of bleeding and complications, not to mention their hormones going crazy if spayed then. 

Deciding whether to spay or breed her is a very personal one, and last month I decided to breed Bella. Breeding should never be taken lightly and only for well-thought through reasons, a plan, and a back up plan. Read and google a lot to learn the pros and cons, talk with breeders, and become well-educated about genetic testing and loads of other things.

Good luck with your baby girl!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

how old is Evie now? She could very well be approaching her cycle. She may not have started to bleed or even very little, females are all different some are quite noticeable others not. And be aware that when the bleeding stops by around day 11 she can then get pregnant. You will also notice the vulva swelling.

oh I just read her age, yep very likely she is going into heat.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you!
Do you have any suggestions on good brands of panties?
I was looking at the vets best diapers, do you have any experience with them?


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I used the _"Alfie Pet by Petoga Couture - Max Diaper Dog Sanitary Pantie (for Girl Dogs)"_ from Amazon, for 9.99. I chose the black one so there'd be no staining after washing. (link)

She's a toy and the small fit perfectly.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Its been a long time for me but I did use the material reusable panties, had 2 or 3 pair and would use a women kotex thin in them.


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

I've seen someone use men's boxers backwards so the tail goes out the pee flap area and then put women's panty liners inside. I also took in a rescue dog in heat once and put women's undies on her with a hole cut for the tail. Lots of good ideas here!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

My first ever female, a dalmatian, went into heat at 5 months with no signs at all. We lived in the mountains at the time and one day about 5 dogs appeared out of nowhere.

I had to turn a hose on full force on one of them to get him out of her, got her in the car quickly. Dogs were jumping on the car and one of them followed us almost a mile up a 4 wheel drive road as I drove away. 

This was about 50 years ago. The vet took away her ability to be pregnant that very day. She stayed at the vets for 3 days and that one dog hung around our house the entire time. He finally left and we brought her home. It did not seem to bother her health. 

It only takes a moment. whew, my heart rate went up just remembering this.


----------



## TERIN (Mar 27, 2019)

Wow, Kontiki 5 months is young for a heat, all those dogs bothering your girl must have been quite scary
Lucky you could take her to the Vet quickly


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

Mimi just finished her first heat.
Before you spend money on panties you might want to make sure you need them.
Mimi licked herself constantly and I never saw any blood until overcome by curiosity I peeked “inside” and saw a tiny bit of it. No panties were needed and, as always, my incurable procrastination was proved to be a virtue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

